# Norton Ghost Boot disk



## Damsel

I have a laptop with no floppy drive and I would like to make a Norton Ghost Boot Disk on a bootable CD. I cannot find instructions on how to do this on the Symantec site or doing a Google search or reading the manual. :-(

My HDD is partitioned and one of the partitions is for the backup ghost files so I will not be backing up from a CD but I might need the CD to start the backup.

Would anyone know how to do this?

Thank you!


----------



## raybro

I've not actualy done this, but I recall in the process of making a Ghost image to a CD, it asks if you want the CD to be bootable. I would assume that would do it for you.

What version of Ghost do you have. Mine is 2003.


----------



## jbcalg

check the ghost utilities area
there's a 'boot wizard'

it's right in the ghost manual

section 6 Creating boot disks with the Ghost Boot Wizard
Boot disks with CD-ROM and DVD support

pg 81 in my version (in systemworks 2003 pro)
"To create a boot disk with CD-ROM and DVD support
1 In the Ghost Boot Wizard window, click CD/DVD Startup Disk with Ghost."


----------



## Damsel

> _Originally posted by jbcalg:_
> *check the ghost utilities area
> there's a 'boot wizard'
> 
> it's right in the ghost manual
> 
> section 6 Creating boot disks with the Ghost Boot Wizard
> Boot disks with CD-ROM and DVD support
> 
> pg 81 in my version (in systemworks 2003 pro)
> "To create a boot disk with CD-ROM and DVD support
> 1 In the Ghost Boot Wizard window, click CD/DVD Startup Disk with Ghost." *


I went through the exercise and it creates a floppy that allows you to start a CD ROM or something like that. BUT it ONLY creates floppies!!!

To answer Ray's question, I am using Nortson Systemworks 2004 which includes Ghost.

Thanks!!!


----------



## raybro

Near as I can tell you are SOL without a floppy drive. I read through the Ghost manual and all I could find was in the Command line switch section that talked about bootable cd. It didn't make any sense to me relative to doing it without a floppy.

One other alternative. Radified has developed a Ghost manual that is said to be much easy to undersatnd. Haven't looked at it myself. It's a PDF document you download. Might be worth a look.

You can download it Here


----------



## Damsel

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> * One other alternative. Radified has developed a Ghost manual that is said to be much easy to undersatnd. Haven't looked at it myself. It's a PDF document you download. Might be worth a look.
> 
> You can download it Here *


Thank you!!!! I've downloaded it and shall read it and report back.

What do you think if I learned how to make a bootable CD and just put ghost.exe on it. Is it hard to make a bootable CD? Do you think that might work? I'll read radfield first, though!! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Damsel

> _Originally posted by raybro:_
> * One other alternative. Radified has developed a Ghost manual that is said to be much easy to undersatnd. Haven't looked at it myself. It's a PDF document you download. Might be worth a look.
> 
> You can download it Here *


To quote:

"If you have a laptop with no floppy drive, you will run into problems creating a bootable CD, because Ghost will ask "Do you want to make this CD bootable". And then it will ask you to put a bootable floppy disk in your floppy drive. If you run into this problem, see HERE for a posible solution. Also check out Bart's Bootable Ghost Restore CD-ROM: "ELGHOST" (link from Matt Reason). Also, this link might help: Ultimate Boot CD.

The next feature that Ghost needs, but does not yet have, is the ability to create bootable CDs on systems which do not have a floppy drive. Many laptops no longer ship with floppy drives. It can be a royal pain to create a bootable Ghost CD if your system does not have a floppy drive. "

I've checked out his links and the answer is WAY past my expertise!!

Would you know if a floppy can be put into a laptop and where one would go to have it done if the laptop is still under warranty??

Thanks!!!


----------



## DVOM

I've got a Ghost boot floppy burned to a CD. 

First make the Ghost boot floppy, then using Nero or other burn software choose to make a bootable data CD. It'll tell you to put your boot floppy in the drive. Put the Ghost floppy in. You don't need to put any other data on the CD.

Then burn it. No files will show on the final CD in windows explorer so don't worry about that. 

Works great.


----------



## Damsel

Hi DVOM



> _Originally posted by DVOM:_
> I've got a Ghost boot floppy burned to a CD.


 That's great!!! I've saved your instructions and will try it.

Thanks VERY much!!!


----------



## iaavagent

The need for floppies will be around yet awhile! Laptops use to come with switchable bays.take out the cd and put in the floppy drive. You might want to ck with your laptop OEM and see if your laptop is convertible and the cost. I heard it said that if you don't get em while they last, down the road you won't be able to! Unless of course it's an aftermarket kind and that could have some compatability issues. Good luck!


----------



## Damsel

> _Originally posted by iaavagent:_
> The need for floppies will be around yet awhile! Laptops use to come with switchable bays.take out the cd and put in the floppy drive.


You don't mean be without a cdrom?? I would rather have a cdrom than floppies or did I misunderstand?

I talked to a computer shop who said that I could buy an external floppy connected by USB. But I would rather go with DVOM's idea of putting things on bootable cds.

I have downloaded Nero and am now going to try it!


> Good luck!




Thanks!


----------



## jbcalg

sorry, my reply wasn't as detailed as it should have been
- what was left unsaid (duh) was that the boot floppy files had to be burned onto a cd
- thus creating a bootable cd

that's for clarifying my mystery post DVOM !


----------



## Damsel

Hi DVOM


> _Originally posted by DVOM:_
> I've got a Ghost boot floppy burned to a CD.


I did it!!! It worked!! Thank you!!!

BUT


> No files will show on the final CD in windows explorer so don't worry about that.


All the files DO show and the ghost comes up as GHOST !
A stupid question, but how do I access it?????

I'm almost there!!!

jbcalg: It's my fault for not understanding!!

Thank you!!


----------



## jbcalg

sounds like the same as my boot floppy

when it boots off the current cd, does it load pcdos?
if so, just change the directory to ghost

cd ghost
enter

then you're in the ghost directory, the command line from my ghost floppy (2003 version) but check it first in windows explorer before trying is:

ghostpe.exe

so, change the directory, then use the ghostpe command to start it


----------



## Damsel

> _Originally posted by jbcalg:_
> sounds like the same as my boot floppy
> 
> when it boots off the current cd, does it load pcdos?
> if so, just change the directory to ghost
> 
> cd ghost
> enter


Thank you!!

But guess what!!! Yippeeee!!! I reburned it and I got exactly as DVOM said!!!!

Thank you, DVOM!! And thank you, jbcalg, also!!


----------



## DVOM

Damsel, I'm glad that's working out. Have you tried booting with it?

A CD boots alot faster than a floppy.

Edit: When you boot to it, it will go directly to the Ghost screen, you won't have to bother with command line at all.


----------



## Damsel

Hi DVOM



> _Originally posted by DVOM:_
> Damsel, I'm glad that's working out. Have you tried booting with it?


Yes, I did and at first I was thrilled. I booted it from the desk top computer ( where I made the disk) and it worked beautifully!

Then I tried it on the notebook (where I need it) and it didn't recognize the mouse and then where you choose what you want to do, if enter is hit, it asked if I wanted to quit without giving any choices.

So then I went back to my desktop and tried it again and the mouse didn't work!!!

<SOB> <SOB> It was exciting for awhile!!!

Is yours ever flaky like that??

Thanks for helping!!!!


----------



## DVOM

When you couldn't use the mouse, were you able to navigate with the up>down>right>left keys and the 'tab" key?

Did the "enter" key just want to quit then?


----------



## Damsel

Hi DVOM


> _Originally posted by DVOM:_
> When you couldn't use the mouse, were you able to navigate with the up>down>right>left keys and the 'tab" key?


I didn't try the 'tab' key but the others worked.



> Did the "enter" key just want to quit then?


I think that's the only one that asked to 'quit' of the ones you mentioned.

I am going to bed now as I'm getting cross eyed playing with it. I am going to try it again tomorrow and pay better attention to what is happening and what is not and if you don't mind too much, I'd like to report back to you.

Thanks VERY much for helping me out!!


----------



## Damsel

I'm getting closer to fixing it but still quite a ways off, I think!

I made two disks:

One shows all the programs like autoexec etc. When I use that one and run autoexec.bat, the mouse driver is installed. It doesn't seem to run autoexec.bat on its own.

But then when I choose the partition to install from ( they are referred to as network drives??) nothing happens. I just get the hour glass - like it's looking for something!

I then have to reboot!!

On the second disk that just shows ghost.exe, I get no mouse!! The up and down and tabs work, though but doesn't get me far enough.

Any further ideas???

Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## DVOM

Just a guess but the Ghost floppy may not have gotten made perfectly.

Try making the floppy again and reburning the CD.


----------



## Damsel

> _Originally posted by DVOM:_
> *Just a guess but the Ghost floppy may not have gotten made perfectly.
> 
> Try making the floppy again and reburning the CD. *


:-( Please can someone walk me through this exercise from the beginning - like making the floppy (which one to pick) and then making a bootable cd. I have roxio and I have downloaded Nero - so a walkthru on either is okay. I have now ruined 10 cds trying.!This is the first time I've burned so I'm not sure!

When I did it last night, I chose the standard and now I chose the one that takes 2 floppies and I am at a complete loss!!!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## bassetman

Look here:
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...88256a15006770ff?OpenDocument&src=bar_sch_nam


----------



## Damsel

> _Originally posted by bassetman:_
> *Look here:
> http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...88256a15006770ff?OpenDocument&src=bar_sch_nam *


I went there and clicked on:

http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/tutorial/symghost_75/boot_wizard_s.html

This brought up an empty blue screen with a little red cross on the upper left left hand side.

:-(

DVOM ! jbcalg! Where are you guys?? 

Thanks!!


----------



## bassetman

You need Flash Shockwave installed and probably JAVA enabled.
Should look like this.


----------



## Damsel

> _Originally posted by bassetman:_
> *Look here:
> http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...88256a15006770ff?OpenDocument&src=bar_sch_nam *


I installed Macromedia Flash and got the screen that you directed me to but it is for NETWORKS!

Any other help, please????

Thanks!!


----------



## bassetman

I don't have time to check out all the links on the original URL I gave you, but even if it is for a network, can't you still just do it for your main PC?
From the Ghost 2003 page choose How to make an emergency boot back up disk
http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/ghost/ghost_2003_info_tutorial.html
It tells you how to image the drive and ceck it for accuracy.

Good luck, short of time here and I have to run!


----------



## JohnWill

First off, you should use CD-RW media until you get it right, if you're worried about burning up CD-R media. Personally, I have at least a thousand of them in the closet obtained on free after rebate deals, so I use them like tissue paper. 

For Nero, you can simply make a GHOST boot floppy, then create a bootable CD from it. I don't know how it works for Roxio, since I don't use it.


----------



## Damsel

> _Originally posted by johnwill:_
> *First off, you should use CD-RW media until you get it right, if you're worried about burning up CD-R media. Personally, I have at least a thousand of them in the closet obtained on free after rebate deals, so I use them like tissue paper. *


*
Good idea!!



For Nero, you can simply make a GHOST boot floppy, then create a bootable CD from it. I don't know how it works for Roxio, since I don't use it.

Click to expand...

*It worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was trying to do Bassetman's way (which was the way Symantec had it) but that didn't work.

Then I tried DVOM's way (which is John's as well and I think jbcalg's) and it works beautifully on both the desktop and the laptop!!

DVOM was right when he said that it was probably a bad floppy copy. Thanks DVOM!!!!!!

I'm real happy!

Thank you ALL!!!

p.s. Can I just make another copy by a *regular* burn of the CD that works or do I have to say it is bootable first? I know that I can do it again the same way I did it before but I just want to learn!!

Thanks again!


----------



## DVOM

Just a lucky guess on my part about the floppy. Those things are so unreliable I always make 3 copies of anything important.

But from your description it sounded like the files were all corrupted.

As for your last question, if you're willing to waste a couple more CD's, give it a go.  

BTW, if you keep an eye out for CD deals, you can find them for about 6-8¢ apiece in the 100 stacks. Usually after a rebate.


----------



## Damsel

> _Originally posted by DVOM:_
> Just a lucky guess on my part about the floppy. Those things are so unreliable I always make 3 copies of anything important.


Good idea!!


> As for your last question, if you're willing to waste a couple more CD's, give it a go.


I'm going to - now that I'm on a roll! 


> BTW, if you keep an eye out for CD deals, you can find them for about 6-8¢ apiece in the 100 stacks. Usually after a rebate.


I'll keep an eye out for rebates! Now that I'm a pro, I could be burning lots of things!!  

Thanks again, DVOM!


----------



## jbcalg

DVOM - you've created a monster!


----------



## Damsel

> _Originally posted by jbcalg:_
> *DVOM - you've created a monster!
> *


LOL!!! Partly your fault (credit) too, you know!!!

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## johare

Hello, I found this post while trying to solve the same problem. I have a new laptp with no floppy drive and I need to create a ghost image that is bootable. 

I used the option to create an image directly to a CD-R. After the computer rebooted, ghost ran and imaged my C: drive onto 6 CD-Rs. I then inserted the 1st cd and rebooted to see what would happen and voila the first CD was made bootable and contained the Ghost applcation to perform a restore. It also let me browse to a directory if needed. 

I almost went throught the painstaking process of creating a bootable CD with Ghost configured. This really should be better documented. Hope this helps.

Jay


----------



## bassetman

Kewl


----------



## Damsel

Hi Jay


> _Originally posted by johare:_
> and voila the first CD was made bootable and contained the Ghost applcation to perform a restore. It also let me browse to a directory if needed.


That's great to know!

Thanks very much!


----------



## thatisfree

hi all,

I just bought a sony vaio laptop and i configured the operating system and all needed software application. I wanted to create a ghost image of the machine on bootable cd-r disc. so, if the machine o/s corrupt, I could get it back up very soon.

I don't want to go through the painstaking process of creating a bootable CD with Ghost configured. Then upload the client image to the server, then burning the image to cd while trying to make it bootable. This is very time consumming.

Does anyone knows if a ghost image can made from that same sony laptop. 
I have ghost 7.5 and it comes with ghost server, ghost explorer and ghost boot wizard. 

I just wanted to create a bootable ghost image directly from that sony laptop. Is there a way to do that. 


thanks
nick


----------



## JohnWill

You can create the GHOST boot floppy with network support, and then GHOST directly to another networked computer. I do this regularly...


----------



## RWesterhout

Hello all,

read with great interest. As my Notebook doesn't have either FDD nor CD, is there a way to boot from CF-Card. If Yes, please tell how to make the same kind of copy from FDD to CF. I have an Asus S200N, which claims to be able to boot from removable disc (like the CF-Card).

thanks
Ruud


----------



## eucos

Norton Ghost automatically makes any CD you create an image on as bootable. Now if you do not need to store the image on cd then you may be out of luck, but you can always do this.

use your cd-buring software to make a cd bootable and copy the ghost.exe file to the cd. Make sure you include the cd drivers to access your cd rom.
Most cd-burning software allows you to create a bootdisk. I have nero and this is an option.

EC


----------



## whilewend

DVOM said:


> I've got a Ghost boot floppy burned to a CD.
> 
> First make the Ghost boot floppy, then using Nero or other burn software choose to make a bootable data CD. It'll tell you to put your boot floppy in the drive. Put the Ghost floppy in. You don't need to put any other data on the CD.
> 
> Then burn it. No files will show on the final CD in windows explorer so don't worry about that.
> 
> Works great.


GHOST 2003 makes two floppies. I don't have a floppy drive on my XP,but have one on my old ME2000. Produced those floppies on the ME 2000,but could not get them onto a CD to make a ghost bootable restore CD ROM that would work on my XP. I used Nero Express.
Appreciate your comments.

Milton
Dallas, Texas


----------



## whilewend

Ghost 2003 (Norton Systems 2004) creates TWO floppies. I used Nero Express to make ONE CD out of this, but could not come up with a CD that would work. My XP does not have a floppy drive, but I was able to create the floppies on my ME2000, so HAD the floppies, and I have NERO, but I could not get it to work.

Anybody but a "lunkhead" like me could add a floppy drive to his computer, but I cringe at the thought of getting into the case.

Appreciate further guidance.

Milton
Dallas, TX


----------



## DVOM

I just make the standard ghost boot disk and it makes only one disk. I'm using Ghost 2003.


----------



## JohnWill

You need to use the first disk of the set to make the CD bootable, then burn the GHOST.EXE program to the ISO portion of the CD. You'll need to edit the AUTOEXEC.BAT and CONFIG.SYS files to have CD support after the CD boots, then you can access the rest of the CD. I haven't done this with GHOST, but I've created several MS-DOS bootable CD's with lots of stuff on the ISO file-system that is accessable after I boot the CD.


----------



## hoayfern

Hi DVOM,

I followed ur instructions below to create a :

I've got a Ghost boot floppy burned to a CD. 

First make the Ghost boot floppy, then using Nero or other burn software choose to make a bootable data CD. It'll tell you to put your boot floppy in the drive. Put the Ghost floppy in. You don't need to put any other data on the CD.

Then burn it. No files will show on the final CD in windows explorer so don't worry about that. 

Works great.


----------



## hoayfern

Hi DVOM,

I followed ur instructions below to create a GHOST 2002 BOOT CD:

I've got a Ghost boot floppy burned to a CD. 

First make the Ghost boot floppy, then using Nero or other burn software choose to make a bootable data CD. It'll tell you to put your boot floppy in the drive. Put the Ghost floppy in. You don't need to put any other data on the CD.

Then burn it. No files will show on the final CD in windows explorer so don't worry about that. 

Works great.

when i boot up the laptop and boot from CD, it cant boot the GHOST BOOT DISK.

Please assist

Hoay Fern


----------



## hoayfern

I followed below instructions when i boot up the laptop and boot from CD, it cant boot the GHOST BOOT DISK and funny characters appear

First make the Ghost boot floppy, then using Nero or other burn software choose to make a bootable data CD. It'll tell you to put your boot floppy in the drive. Put the Ghost floppy in. You don't need to put any other data on the CD.

Then burn it. No files will show on the final CD in windows explorer so don't worry about that.


----------



## JohnWill

*hoayfern*, you're missing a key point.  GHOST 2003 doesn't fit on one floppy, you need to insert the second one with the actual GHOST application on it after PC-DOS boots. Since the bootable CD capability of Nero using a floppy can't handle multiple floppies, you need to do something a bit trickier. See my earlier post.


----------



## DVOM

johnwill, what option are you using in the Ghost Boot Wizard? I use the first option "Standard Ghost Boot Disk". It creates a single disk.


----------



## JohnWill

You know, I always put at least the CD drivers on it, that's probably why it pushes me over the edge. I just fired up GHOST 2003 and did the plain disk, and it's only using one floppy. Learn something every day.


----------



## rpr2002us

Using Norton Ghost 2003,, created a Ghost Boot floppy disk using the Standard Boot disk option with PCDOS. Then created a bootable disk with Norton Ghost by choosing the option backing up the image to the DVD Recordable media on a DVD-r media using my Liteon DVD Burner and inserted the boot disk when it was asked. The whole process went through fine.

The problem is when I boot with this CD, I get the following error message. 

Write protect error on Drive A: Abort, Retry, Fail.

Ghost comes up without the mouse drivers being loaded, thought when I list the directory, the mouse drivers are present. When i type in mouse.com at the command prompt, I still get that error.

Any help what I am missing here????

Thanks,

NCRR


----------



## JohnWill

The mouse drivers are trying to write their INI file onto the CD, which they obviously can't do. I think you should be able to tinker with the AUTOEXEC.BAT and change to a different generic mouse driver to solve this issue.


----------



## rpr2002us

johnwill

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I used the Cutemouse driver Version 1.9 from http://cutemouse.sourceforge.net/ and that resolved this problem.

I think anybody trying to make bootable cd-roms with Ghost should use this mouse driver.

NCRR


----------



## JohnWill

Thanks for finding a free mouse driver, I'll grab that one too.


----------



## Air_Force

I have read all the posts concerning how to make a bootable cd-r using Nero, but whenever I try to boot from the cd I just get a bunch of random characters. I will list the steps I took just to make sure I'm not missing anything. 

1. Created a ghost boot disk
2. Used Nero to make a bootable data cd
3. Inserted ghost boot disk when prompted for the boot files.

It seems a pretty straight forward but for some reason it's not working. I have made a new boot disk to ensure my problem is not coming from it being corrupt.

We are using Ghost 7.5 and need to push this image out to 100 clients and any assistance will be appreciated.


----------



## Air_Force

Also the Hard Drive is Serial ATA. I think this may be causing a problem, but I am researching that now.


----------



## ebbrey

lo guys.. having some trubble with my windows install and wanted to restore my c drive with a ghost v9 image located on a different drive (not s-ata, detectable in ghost 2003 pc-dos) Well as this reading this whole thread. Im kinda stuck. Cant make a bootable cd. Do not have old kasette drive that u guys call a floppy . Wouldnt it just be so easy to make a cheap img of your working bootable cd's and send out?


----------



## bassetman

ebbrey said:


> lo guys.. having some trubble with my windows install and wanted to restore my c drive with a ghost v9 image located on a different drive (not s-ata, detectable in ghost 2003 pc-dos) Well as this reading this whole thread. Im kinda stuck. Cant make a bootable cd. Do not have old kasette drive that u guys call a floppy . Wouldnt it just be so easy to make a cheap img of your working bootable cd's and send out?


Welcome to TSG ebbrey! 

This would go much smoother if you start your own new thread with this problem.

Are you saying that you have an imaged HD or not?


----------



## abledon

If you are using Norton Ghost 2003 and backup directly to cd or dvd if your laptop supports it then the first restore disk automatically becomes bootable. If you need other ideas please e-mail me.


----------



## ebbrey

well i fixed my problem so it does not exist anymoore.. many thx for suggestions on this site.


----------



## andy_c

As previously mentioned by Abledon, when saving an image to CD or DVD, Ghost 2003 will automatically make the first disk bootable. My laptop doesn't have a DVD-ROM drive so I burned the first bootable image to a CD-ROM and the remainder to DVDs using an external firewire DVD writer. The bootable CD must of course include the necessary drivers to support any external device used to record/restore the image.
Just thought I'd pass on this snippet as this thread has been very useful to me :up: 

Andy


----------



## bentleym

ghostbootcd.741.com/index.html has steps for making a network boot CD that supports multiple NICs, have fun!


----------



## bassetman

bentleym said:


> ghostbootcd.741.com/index.html has steps for making a network boot CD that supports multiple NICs, have fun!


Welcome to TSG! 

THanks for the tip.


----------



## JohnWill

Acronis True Image automagically creates a boot CD that handles a wide variety of network hardware, probably much more extensive than is possible with DOS drivers.


----------



## gfei

Okay...I've been reading up on these threads because the DMI on my laptop is shot and the recovery cd's doesn't work unless I stop by the service folk every 4 months - and I'm getting tired of doing that.

I have a Toshiba 1.1 Ghz, 512 ram, cdrw, and NO FDD, and am running XP Pro. I'm using Ghost 2003 (and can have access to Ghost 9 and 7.5).

I don't know how on earth you can get Ghost to AUTOMATICALLY create a bootable cd without having a floppy. The only steps that I've been able to grasp from the threads in regards to creating a bootable cd has been:

(1) create a bootable floppy disk with the Ghost boot information using 
the wizard
(2) use nero or some other program to create a boot cd using the 
information from the Ghost boot floppy
(3) use the same disk and burn the .gho image files

Am I missing something? How did you folks get create a boot disk automatically WITHOUT the floppy? I'm baffled. Must have missed a thread or something...can someone give CLEAR instructions?

Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill

Like I said, Acronis True Image creates a bootable CD in a flash! If you shop around, you can find it as a download for $30 or so.

I can't believe that GHOST 9 doesn't include bootable CD support, that would be pretty lame. I know that the earlier versions of GHOST wouldn't create a bootable CD, however I have not used GHOST 9. Once I discovered Acronis True Image, I stopped worrying about how GHOST works.


----------



## gfei

Right on! I did miss a message...duh...the last one. I've looked into Acronis and you are definately right, the trial version doesn't do all that much for you except for the basics. I guess that'll be good enough for me. Thanks!


----------



## Jiggy_One

Making the boot CD is easy for ghost when it only makes one boot floppy. What about Ghost 8.0 that makes a TWO boot network floppy set? I tried to make one cd and to make two cd's but it just wont work. So I went back to ghost 7.5 and make the cd from that boot disk. It works a little slower than 8.0 but atleast it will work.

Brian


----------



## Padawan

JohnWill said:


> You need to use the first disk of the set to make the CD bootable, then burn the GHOST.EXE program to the ISO portion of the CD. You'll need to edit the AUTOEXEC.BAT and CONFIG.SYS files to have CD support after the CD boots, then you can access the rest of the CD. I haven't done this with GHOST, but I've created several MS-DOS bootable CD's with lots of stuff on the ISO file-system that is accessable after I boot the CD.


What did you add to your autoexec.bat files and config.sys files to make it so that you can view the ghost folder? I am currently having the problem with 2 boot disk and using Nero to create 1 boot CD. I am able to create the first boot disk and then I add the ghost.exe file to the disk along with the image of the first boot disk and I am confused as to why I can't see the ghost folder when I am in PC DOS trying to launch Ghost when I know it is there because I can see it in Windows.

If it is possible to edit the autoexec and config files can you tell me what needs to be added to them?

Thanks!


----------



## JohnWill

You just need to put in the drivers for the CD.

If you start with a bootable floppy with CD support, AUTOEXEC.BAT and CONFIG.SYS will be all set. Use Nero, or any other burning application and use that floppy as the source for the bootable CD. You'll also be able to add a full CD worth of stuff to the ISO file system on the CD and access it after you boot.


----------



## Padawan

Thanks for your help. I'll try putting the drivers and everything in there.


----------



## Padawan

Hey it worked. Thanks so much for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Lazerath

Hi Guys, I found some good info on this topic on the web, Unfortunately I cant post the entire link as Techguy url filter wont allow it but try this site

I found this very useful guys....

help.ischool.washington.edu


----------



## bassetman

Lazerath said:


> Hi Guys, I found some good info on this topic on the web, Unfortunately *I cant post the entire link as Techguy url filter wont allow it * but try this site
> 
> I found this very useful guys....
> 
> help.ischool.washington.edu


  I have no idea what you are talking about!?

You can post any URL, only the illegal and SPAM ones will be deleted!


----------



## JohnWill

I think it's because it's his very first post, links are limited until you get some posts under your belt.


----------



## JohnWill

How to Create a Ghost 8.0 Network Boot CD is the link that Lazerath was trying to post.


----------



## Lazerath

Guys, What happened was when I inserted the Url ( cust and paste ) and I attempted to post the message it was stopped with an error message stating that it wasnt allowed. I will attempt it again so I can get the error message to post so you can see.....


----------



## Lazerath

http://help.ischool.washington.edu/faqs/index.php?action=artikel&cat=12&id=29&artlang=en


----------



## JohnWill

See that, you just have to be patient.


----------



## hadfiiw

This site info is great! It has really helped in my quest to get a bootable ghost CD

Has anybody tried this with the "Drive Mapping Boot Disk" option? I run into the issue when it tried to load net\tcptsr.exe - it says cannot write to drive A (retry, abort, fail).

It has something to do with TCP/IP loading. I'm *guessing* this file is only for the drive mapping feature (or else everybody else may have run into it).

Thanks! 
Ian


----------



## Rahsta

Hey guys,
I found this forum *EXTREMELY* helpful .. but when i go to burn that stuff to my cd it always gets stuck on a different percentages each time... please help.


----------



## gpd501

Good morning from a new member. We have 300 mobile units to ghost. For some reason, our company is still using ghost 7.5 and I have no control over that. Our normal operation:
We have boot diskette and then do a ghostcast to a server on our network for the image to install. Works great but we have to pull the car into an environment where a network connection is located. 
What we want to do:
Have the boot diskette with some type of USB support on bootup along with an external USB Hard drive which has the image on it. Much easier to carry and we can go to the car rather than the car coming to us which isn't always practical. However, we tried using ghost 7.5 to make a boot disk with usb support but it only puts a usb folder on the diskette along with the boot data. It still doesn't allow the unit in the vehicle to see the attached USB Hard drive - only the diskette drive from which it booted.

THe units are running either Windows 2000 or XP Professional. any ideas or suggestions or can this even be done so that the boot diskette also loads a usb driver so the unit sees the usb hard drive and we can run the image off of the hard drive. Thanks for all your hlep.


----------



## Ry Takahashi

ok here's a stumper for you guys... here's what I want to do and i'm trying to figure out the best way to do it...

I have 30 machines to image and I am using the following setup...

- Ghost 8.x Corp Edition to Ghostcast...

- I found a way to access network services without going thru all the steps of combining floppy's to CD and making it bootable and so on and so forth. Using the Norton Ghost Ver. 10 bootable cd gives the option of accessing legacy images AND will load network service for almost any NIC. That outs altering Autoexec fiels on floppy's and config system files...

Anyway back to live action... here's the setup...

Backbone - OC48 ( Static )

1x laptop connecting via WiFi to the backbone and ICS to a 10mb concentrator.
Laptop IP from backbone - 168.223.217.177
Subnet Mask - 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway - 168.223.217.1

Laptop WiFi ICS IP - 192.168.0.1
SM - 255.255.255.0

The Concentrator yields the following IP to one of the laptops that needs to be imaged 

IP - 192.168.0.80
SM - 255.255.255.0
DG - 192.168.0.1

When i set the Ghostcast server it preps itself to send restore the ghost image i have located on a shared drive. ( \\fc\D )

When i chose ghostcast>multicast from the PC Dos laptop that is going to be imaged and type in the session name it gives the error - cannot locate disk...

Any ideas guys?


----------



## ajmissred

I've read through the thread and the answer I'm looking for hasn't been covered in your conversation.
I already have a ghost disc but it has been a very long time since I have used it, and now when I insert the floppy, I can't remember how to get from A drive to C or D.
The commands I thought I remembered to be true aren't working.
Could someone help me with that ?
I also can't even remember if I need to change directory or not when I'm switching drives.
I know this is very simple, but I just can't remember, please help!


----------



## JohnWill

To all of the people tagging new requests to this thread, please start your own thread with a complete description of YOUR problem and I'm sure we'll be able to help you sort them out. Having four of five people trying to share one thread is way too confusing for me to even consider trying to post some solutions.


----------



## iane87

OK I got the boot info off the floppy. Made a bootable cd. It boots and loads all the net drivers jus fine. But it does not find ghost.exe. If I crtl-C it and do a dir command in the ghost folder it says there are 2 files but doesnt list any (by the way all the other files show up in the root dir) and it wont run ghost.exe if i type it in. However when I go into windows I can see ghost.exe so i know it is there. Anyone know how I can fix this?


----------

